# paint on oak floor



## dodger6543 (Apr 21, 2008)

i am not a painter and have redocorated my anex. after the work was done a tin of white intiriour paint was knocked over. it had been there for 2 days until it was noticed. i have cleaned the paint away but there is now an extremely dark mark left on the floor.i was wondering if there is any way i can rectify this withouth having to lay new wood? any suggestions will be welcome


----------



## handyguys (Apr 21, 2008)

You shouldn't need new wood. Worst case scenario is you will need to refinish the floor in that area. Refinishing involves sanding, maybe staining, and then a new top finish coat. If the stain is penetrated into the wood this is your likely resolution. if the stain is only on the surface maybe something like "Goof Off" will work if its available in your area.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 21, 2008)

Clorox bleach works well too. Use plenty of ventilation, clorine is deadly.
Glenn


----------



## Perry Degener (Jul 25, 2008)

You can get a wood bleach kit;that will help you control the amount of bleaching you do--so that you don't go too light and have to sand the whole floor.


----------

